# LRC in Elkton



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Whats happening ????

john


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 2nd
2, 3, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12, 18, 24, 25, 30, 31, 32, 34, 36, 37, 38, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 52, 53, 55, 56, 58, 61, 62, 63, 66, 68.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

... and the "Q" ?

John


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

open was a triple with two retired in the "bowl"...

most of the dogs hunted 1, if not two birds on the series

10 am start lead to 6 pm finish... it was a LONG, HOT day...


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Breck anymore info on open Callbacks after the landblind?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi Brenda,
Sorry I don't have the call backs to the 3rd, I got dropped and hit the road.


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Q Results:

1st: #33, Sonny - John Fallon/Patty Jordan
2nd: #8, Bode - Randy Bohn
3rd: #1, Lola - Steve Bireley
4th: #35, Ryker - Tom Ford
Reserve Jam: #15, Climber, Sammie Thompson
Jam: #36, Stormy, Joan Schellinger



Very Proud of my boy Bode again! Thanks Randy and congrats to everyone!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

How did the Open shake out ???

john


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

D&S Retrievers said:


> Q Results:
> 
> 1st: #33, Sonny - John Fallon/Patty Jordan
> 2nd: #8, Bode - Randy Bohn
> ...


Congratulations to all. Deb, I'm sorry that I do not have pictures of Bodie since I was running my dog right after, but I do have photos of everyone else's dogs that placed and will post them soon.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land blind are as follows:1, 5, 9, 17, 19, 20, 21, 28, 29, 30, 37, 40, 45, 49, 51, 54, 55, 57, 60, 61, 64, 66, and 70. Twenty three back out of 72. Anyone have callbacks to the water blind?


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st-#10--Alan P.
2nd-#52--Alan P
3rd- #6--Alan P
4th--#45--Ed Forry
Jams--43,44,48,56,61,63,68 Hope these are all correct


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

YardleyLabs said:


> Congratulations to all. Deb, I'm sorry that I do not have pictures of Bodie since I was running my dog right after, but I do have photos of everyone else's dogs that placed and will post them soon.


That's ok Jeff! You have awesome pictures and I hope this is just the start of Bode's career in the field trial world!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

ALLLABS said:


> Open 1st-#10--Alan P.
> 2nd-#52--Alan P
> 3rd- #6--Alan P
> 4th*--#45--Ed Forry*
> Jams--43,44,48,56,61,63,68 Hope these are all correct


A .. _*Huge*_..Congratulations goes out to Ed F, and to Bob and Kathy Agnor for the fourth place finish by "Kargo"

john


----------



## abecon (Jan 10, 2010)

Any news on the am or Derby?


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Last series of AM 
1-9-21-28-29-37-49-51-54-55-57-64


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats to Team Rammin' on a great Derby finish! 
1st: #14, BB, Randy Bohn, Emily Zeiders
Jams: #7, Jesse Jane, Sammie THompson
and #20, Key, Sue Metka


Sorry don't know the rest of the placements!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

john fallon said:


> A .. _*Huge*_..Congratulations goes out to Ed F, and to Bob and Kathy Agnor for the fourth place finish by "Kargo"
> 
> john


Congrats Bob!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

aabraham said:


> Last series of AM
> 1-9-21-28-29-37-49-51-54-55-57-64


That would be Bart & Rubie, Ann M & Sea-J, Jerald W & Hawk, Ann M & Eider, Alex A & Star, Driggers & Louie, Lyn & Dash, Bart & Hoot, Earl Richardson & Harley, Alvin & Tyson, Charlie H & Trip. and Ann M & Doc .

I'm going to have to admit that I'm pulling for Earl

john


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I am pulling for alex and star


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Derby results:

1st--14-BB
2nd--5-Lb.
3rd--22-Josie
4th--16-River
RJ--20-Key
Jams--23-Blitz 17-Big Boy 11-Toot 7-Jesse Jane

Thanks to Rebel Ridge and everyone who worked at the trial.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations to all, but particularly Josie (which I think gives her 16 pts.) and Toot. They are both pups from my breedings.

LL


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats on the 2nd John.

Enjoy the ride !!!!!!!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

AM Results

1) 57-Tripp-Charlie Hayden
2) 55-Tyson-Alvin Hatcher
3) 29-Star-Alex Abraham
4) 51-Hoot-Bart Clark
RJ) 54-Harley-Earl Richardson
Jams) 64-Doc-Ann Marshell 49-Dash-Lyn Yelton 37-Louie-Don Driggers 28-Eider-Ann Marshell 21-Hawk-Jerald Wilks 9-Sea-J-Ann Marshell 1-Rubie-Bart Clark


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Big congratulations to Cahrlie and Tripp !!!!!!

Alex way to go with Star. Sweet!!!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats to bob and Fargo on rhe 4th in the open, and to Charlie for his first in the am, and to alex and star on the third in the am.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Patty Jordan won the "Q" . 

This is the third time this year she placed with "Sonny" when I had to work and could not run him. Nice to have someone dependable to fall back on.

Thanks Patty!!!!

john


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

congrats John..


----------

